# Blitzaufnahmen bei der Sony DSC - P 200



## nick2005 (30. Juli 2005)

Hallo, 
habe mir vor einigen Tagen, die Sony p200 gekauft. Liefert super Bildqualität, allerdings nur beim guten Licht ohne Blitz. Leider ist nicht immer ausreichend Licht da und das Rauschen nimmt dann zu. Oder es ist so dunkel, dass man ohne Blitz keine Fotos machen kann. Somit lässt sich nicht vermeiden, mal den Blitz einzuschalten. Gehe ich in den Automatikmodus, schlägt der auch ein Blitz vor. 
Das Problem: Die Bilder mit Blitz sind so dunkel, dass man nichts erkennen kann, oder so hell, dass man nur weiß sieht. Sehr selten passiert es, und zwar wenn der Blitz eine Salve schiesst um die Messung durchzuführen, dass die Bilder super aussehen. Aber das passiert sehr selten. Obwohl man die Kamera aufs gleiche Ziel hält, wählt die Kamera die Blitzstärke selber und das wirkürlich. Nur selten, schiesst sie einen kleinen Blitz im vorraus um die Messung durchzuführen und der Hauptblitz ist dann optimal. Selbst meine Handykamera scheisst bessere Fotos mit den schwachen eingebauten Blitz, als die Sony P200.

Meine Frage hat jemand auch diese Kamera und kann dies bestätigen? Oder ist diese Kamera defekt? Es kann doch nicht sein, dass man im dunklen, trotz Blitzes entweder alles weiß oder alles schwarz sieht. Das tolle, schaltet man den Blitz manuell aus, sieht man mehr, aber durch hohen ISO Wert ist das Rauschen enorm.

Falls jemand was darüber weiß, oder weiß wo ich darüber Infos bekommen kann, bitte schreiben. Habe die in Onlineshop bestellt, deshlab frage ich erstmal nach, ob das üblich ist. Sonst muss ich die wegschicken. 

gruß

nick2005


----------



## nick2005 (31. Juli 2005)

Hat sich erledigt. Die Kamera ist defekt!

Habe mich nämlich im Internet bisschen länger umgeschaut und viele Berichte gelesen. Da lese ich dann bei jedem zweiten, dass die Kamera defekt sei. Viele haben Probleme mit dem Objektiv und die anderen mit Blitz.

Mein Fazit:

Tolle Kamera. Macht super Fotos, bin also ziemlich zufrieden damit. Doch wie ich laß, ist der Fehler dieser Kamera nich der einzel Fall. Anscheinend arbeitet Sony sehr schlampig und das ist noch milde ausgedrückt. Das nicht nur bei den Kameras sondern auch bei den TFTs. Wie mein Freund mir gerade berichtet hatte, hatten die seinen Monitor repariert zurückgeschickt, leider war daran nichts gemacht worden, aber als repariert behaupten! Mit dem Scharfstellen habe ich kein Problem, das kriegt sie super hin, aber der Blitz. Ja ja es ist schon schön, wenn man entwerder mit Blitz nur schwarze Fotos oder so überbelichtete, dass man nur weiß sehen kann, hinbekommt. Einfach lächerlich, wie groß die Ausfallrate bei den Kameras ist, eigentlich müsste die vom Markt genommen werden und den Kunden das Geld zurückgegeben werden! Absolut unzufälliges Produkt!!

Wir werden sehen, wie lange noch Sony durchhält, bei solchen "Qualitätsprodukten". Sogar Medion hat besseren Service und bessere Qualität manchmal. Also für mich steht fest, Sony ist damit aus der Einkaufstliste gestrichen.

Gruß
nick2005


----------

